# wf pearl female has deformed feet



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i recently brought two wf pearl females from a pet store,the owner gave them to me at a good deal since they didnt have a good grip,they can climb around the cage and all,but their grip isnt good...and they were the cutest tiels ever and i loved them as soon as i set my eyes on them,so i brought them.
i was wondering,if theyd have problems if they ever lay eggs?
also,can i pair them with a wf male or a lutino male?
i was thinking of adopting a lutino male for them next week...
what do you guys suggest?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not the wf male...that's like to like breeding and could cause issues later. But a lutino male would be fine although it would be ideal to get two males as three is a crowd and one bird is likely to be left out. 

Is there a reason why they're feet are bad? Did the store owner explain how they got deformed? It could be something that happened in the nest, like a nutritional deficiency. Or it could be genetic. Pictures would help. If its genetic, its not a good idea to breed them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

These threads have examples of cockatiels with foot issues caused by malnutrition in infancy:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27094
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26532&page=2

You can compare them to your birds to see if they're similar.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i suppose it could be malnourishment...because the pets are brought in from bird mills and i doubt bird mills give adequate meals to their birds


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

they eat well now....and they are showing improvements while climbing and flying....
so could they be considered as breeding hens?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as they're 100% healthy...if they aren't fully up to par yet it would be best to wait until they were.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ok ill wait for them to be at their best.thankyou


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for your girls.How about a couple of pics ?Thanks and all the best X x


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ill do so once i get time


----------

